# el "seseo" y la rima consonante



## Sanchezpeare

¿Se puede considerar correcta rima consonante si se emplea el "seseo" como ocurre en Andalucía o en los países hispanohablantes?
Por ejemplo:
LA GENTE QUE VIVE EN MI CASA
ES TODA DE BUENA RAZA (rasa)

Se agradecen las opiniones fundadas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues para los que seseamos, por supuesto.
(Y vaya que eso nos facilita y amplía muchísimo las posibilidades de rima).
Lo que digan los puristas, no sé.


----------



## Lurrezko

En la rima consonante, deben coincidir los sonidos a partir de la última vocal acentuada. Por lo tanto, claro que se puede.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------



## Peón

Quisiera opinar con más fundamentos pero, la verdad, no los tengo. 
A mí no me suena mucho la rima de "casa" y "raza", aunque pronuncie "rasa". No sé porqué. ¿Será colonialismo intelectual? ¿Costumbre de considerar la zeta como más "literata"? Vaya uno a saber.


----------



## Pixidio

Se llama ceta. 

No sé, qué sé yo, ¿terminan iguales no?, ¿Qué más hace falta para que rimen? Me sonaría medio raro con la z pronunciada como tal.


----------



## Vampiro

Me van a disculpar, pero no entendí ni papa.
¿Cuál es la consulta?
¿Si es correcta la rima en los países hispanohablantes?
¿Y por qué podría no serlo?
_


----------



## lospazio

Vampiro said:


> Me van a disculpar, pero no entendí ni papa.
> ¿Cuál es la consulta?
> ¿Si es correcta la rima en los países hispanohablantes?
> ¿Y por qué podría no serlo?
> _



Lo que yo entendí es que a Sanchezpeare le preocupa la pérdida de universalidad, ya que los hablantes no seseantes no percibirían la rima consonante. Y sí, es así. Pero para ellos seguiría siendo rima, aunque solo asonante.


----------



## Vampiro

lospazio said:


> Lo que yo entendí es que a Sanchezpeare le preocupa la pérdida de universalidad, ya que los hablantes no seseantes no percibirían la rima consonante. Y sí, es así. Pero para ellos seguiría siendo rima, aunque solo asonante.


Muchas gracias.
_


----------



## Peón

Pixidio said:


> Se llama ceta.
> 
> No sé, qué sé yo, ¿terminan iguales no?, ¿Qué más hace falta para que rimen? Me sonaría medio raro con la z pronunciada como tal.



¿Te referís a la ceta o a la zeta? Sí, son iguales.


----------



## swift

Peón said:


> A mí no me suena mucho la rima de "casa" y "raza", aunque pronuncie "rasa". No sé porqué.


De todos modos, la rima que nos propone Sanchezpeare (a quien doy la bienvenida también ) no parece constituir más que un simple ejemplo; dentro de una poesía estaría más cerca del ripio que de otra cosa.

El asunto aquí es que cuando se trata de poesía, lo que importa es el juego de sonidos. A menudo tenemos que tomar en cuenta el entorno en que fue compuesta la rima y el origen del poeta -es decir, aspectos dialectales- para sentir mejor la musicalidad de sus textos. No creo que se trate de reglas fijas, como en la poesía clásica, sino de la forma en que se resuelve el texto y de las sonoridades que pone en juego para provocar sensaciones.

 Pero no soy poeta.


----------



## Canela Mad

Al hilo de la intervención de Swift, creo que la poesía es la forma literaria más cercana a la música y por tanto, la guía escencial ha de ser el oído. Mi criterio aquí es que si se oye, es. Copio las dos primeras estrofas de un soneto del poeta Eduardo Carranza, que cultivó formas muy clásicas y puras, para que veas un ejemplo (fíjate especialmente en la segunda, que es el caso que consultas):

Teresa, en espiral de ligereza,
y uva, y rosa, y trigo surtidor;
tu cuerpo es todo el río del amor
que nunca acaba de pasar. Teresa.

(...)

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## Sanchezpeare

Gracias por la bienvenida y por vuestras opiniones.

Como algunos han comprendido, trataba de obtener opiniones fundamentadas sobre si es correcto el seseo a la hora de rimar unos versos en consonante. Y al decir “fundamentadas” no me refiero a las que yo o vosotros podamos tener personalmente, sino a las emitidas por organismos, académicos o instituciones con autoridad para ello. Sin menospreciar a nadie, por supuesto.

Pongo este ejemplo:

1 aunque me gustan los versos
2 en ocasiones me cansa
3 que haya rapsodas diversos
4 que abusan de la romanza

Dos palabras tienen rima “consonante”, según los tratados de poesía que circulan y los escritores clásicos usaban, cuando coinciden todas sus letras (vocales y consonantes) a partir de la última vocal tónica inclusive. 
Según esta norma, serían consonantes los versos 1 y 3 pero no el 2 y 4 que serían asonantes por coincidir sólo las vocales.

Pero claro, según opinan acertadamente LURREZCO, SWIFT y CANELA, no se trata de lo que se ESCRIBA, sino de lo que SUENA, que con el seseo sería así: “cansa” y “romansa”

Esta opción se refuerza con la definición del DRAE:
consonancia.
1. f. Identidad de sonido en la terminación de dos palabras desde la vocal que lleva el acento.

Pero es que entonces la cosa no tiene solución, pues un mismo poema sería correctamente consonante en hispanoamérica y no lo sería en castellano.

De ahí que crea, si no pensáis otra cosa, que la opinión de SWIFT es la más precisa precisamente por su imprecisión: La cosa depende del dónde y del cuándo, y el mismo derecho tienen los autores de uno u otro lado a defender su postura y la "música" de sus versos.
Vuelve a ser verdad ese refrán que acaba: “…todo es según el color del cristal con que se mira”

Y yo me quedo con la duda…

Gracias.


----------



## Canela Mad

Sobre este tema es difícil obtener un dictámen, algo así como el ISO 9000 de la poesía, al fin al cabo los poetas siempre terminan por hacer lo que les da la gana. La definición de rima consonante de la wikipedia (ya sé que no es lo mas elevado pero tampoco estoy haciendo un tratado) parece inclinarse claramente por privilegiar el sonido, de hecho, habla de fonemas. Pone un ejemplo que viene como anillo al dedo, en que rima longaniza con risa y pequén con Verlaine (que se pronuncia Berlén) y lo sigue considerando rima perfecta.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi la rima en poesía es una antigualla, al igual que la métrica y todas esas sandeces destinadas a desmenuzarla y analizarla como si fuera un motor eléctrico.
El ritmo, la cadencia, el sonido, la intención, hasta los silencios, me parecen por lejos más importantes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## _SantiWR_

Sanchezpeare said:


> Pero es que entonces la cosa no tiene solución, pues un mismo poema sería correctamente consonante en hispanoamérica y no lo sería en castellano.



Sólo una precisión: el castellano se habla en ambas orillas del Atlántico (si no lo crees, pregúntale a un Argentino). Puedes comprobar en el diccionario de la RAE que la palabra castellano  tiene varias acepciones, pero ninguna de ellas se refiere al español hablado en España (por oposición al hablado en América). Por otro lado asumo que no te estás refiriendo al dialecto del español hablado en lo que en otros tiempos fue Castilla la Vieja, porque la distinción s/θ existe también en dialectos no castellanos como el manchego o el andaluz, por no hablar de las zonas dónde el español convive con otras lenguas.


----------



## Sanchezpeare

Canela Mad said:


> La definición de rima consonante de la wikipedia ....parece inclinarse claramente por privilegiar el sonido, de hecho, habla de fonemas. Un saludo



Efectivamente. Es la misma respuesta que proporciona el DRAE cuando se consulta "consonancia" Sin embargo si se consulta el término "asonancia" sí concreta más hablando del uso de vocales, en vez de sonidos.(acepción 3ª)
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Sanchezpeare

Vampiro said:


> Para mi la rima en poesía es una antigualla, al igual que la métrica y todas esas sandeces destinadas a desmenuzarla y analizarla como si fuera un motor eléctrico.
> El ritmo, la cadencia, el sonido, la intención, hasta los silencios, me parecen por lejos más importantes.
> Saludos.
> _




Para gustos están los colores y todas las opiniones valen. Sin embargo creo que aunque consideres una antigualla a la poesía clásica, no parece correcto que califiques de "sandeces" a lo que no te guste. De hecho, si te gusta el ritmo,  la cadencia, la intención y los sonidos (cosa que comparto y aplaudo) te diré que esas cualidades no se consiguen por casualidad, sino aplicando normas de medida, acentuación y en consecuencia ritmo, lo cual implica unos conocimientos que pueden ser innatos o aprendidos.
Otra cosa es el verso libre, que es lo que ahora prevalece, entre otra razón por ser infinitamente más fácil. Ahora bien, si hablamos de poesía y sentimientos, igual se pueden expresar en cualquier estilo de verso o prosa.
Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Para mi la rima en poesía es una antigualla, al igual que la métrica y todas esas sandeces destinadas a desmenuzarla y analizarla como si fuera un motor eléctrico.
> El ritmo, la cadencia, el sonido, la intención, hasta los silencios, me parecen por lejos más importantes.
> Saludos.
> _



Creo que lo que Vampiro dice es que estás cuestiones son construcciones conceptuales artificiales que permiten analizar un verso. Digo artificiales porque son conceptos, que no sé si existen como tal en la mente del poeta. Si del conocimiento y correcta aplicación de estos conceptos dependiera la producción de una buena pieza poética, los gramáticos serían nuestros mejores poetas. Y todos sabemos que nunca un gramático escribió una buena poesía. Es más, a habido casos de gente con muy poca instrucción formal en el lenguaje, díficilmente ellos sabían lo que era una rima consonante y sin embargo sus poemas presentan estas características.


----------



## Vampiro

No hablaba ni de la poesía ni de algún poeta en particular.
A lo que califiqué de sandeces fue a las herramientas utilizadas para analizar y demenuzar la poesía como si de ese análisis dependiera su calidad.
Habrá poetas que sigan la normas y contruyan poemas como piezas de laboratorio, pero seguramente llenarán papeles de esqueletos vacíos.
No creo que Miguel Hernández, José Asunción Silva, Pablo Neruda, César Vallejo, Antonio Machado, Nicolás Guillén o Vicente Huidobro hayan estado preocupados alguna vez de que tal o cual verso debía cambiarse porque la rima era asonante o le faltaba alguna sílaba.  Ni hablar de Nicanor Parra.
Basura.
Tal como dijo el profe en La Sociedad de los Poetas Muertos.  Simple basura que no sirve para nada.
La poesía es sentimiento.
Como la música.
_


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que es una rima por asonancia. (Pronunciada con seseo).
Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

flljob said:


> A mí me parece que es una rima por asonancia. (Pronunciada con seseo).
> Saludos



Claro que sí.


----------



## Quiviscumque

La visión ortodoxa queda aquí expresada:

"En la poesía castellana no se debe recurrir en la rima a la pronunciación de z como s (_casa_ con _caza_) que es corriente en el Sur de España y en Hispanoamérica, ni tampoco al yeísmo (_caballo_:_rayo_), ampliamente divulgado también en España, como no sea que se intente dar a la poesía un colorido popular o dialectal".
( R. Baehr, "Manual de versificación española", p. 68-69)

-¿Y a quién le importa la ortodoxia?
-Bueno, se supone que quien escribe un soneto quiere, entre otras cosas, mostrar su habilidad. Cuantas más licencias se tome con respecto a la ortodoxia... menos habilidad mostrará.
-¡Eso es fascismo, machismo y eurocentrismo!
-Usted mismo...


----------



## Peón

Quiviscumque said:


> La visión ortodoxa queda aquí expresada:
> 
> "En la poesía castellana no se debe recurrir en la rima a la pronunciación de z como s (_casa_ con _caza_) que es corriente en el Sur de España y en Hispanoamérica, ni tampoco al yeísmo (_caballo_:_rayo_), ampliamente divulgado también en España, como no sea que se intente dar a la poesía un colorido popular o dialectal".
> ( R. Baehr, "Manual de versificación española", p. 68-69)
> 
> -¿Y a quién le importa la ortodoxia?
> -Bueno, se supone que quien escribe un soneto quiere, entre otras cosas, mostrar su habilidad. Cuantas más licencias se tome con respecto a la ortodoxia... menos habilidad mostrará.
> -¡Eso es fascismo, machismo y eurocentrismo!
> -Usted mismo...



No soy fascista, machista, eurocentrista, ni blanco, pero me tranquiliza leerte *Quiviscumque*. No sé nada de poesía, sólo la leo e intento disfrutarla; pero ya decía yo que no me sonaba eso de  "casa" y "raza" (rasa). Seré ortodoxo, entonces...(espero que no se me vengan encima los hetero).


----------



## miguel89

Peón said:


> No soy fascista, machista, eurocentrista, ni blanco, pero me tranquiliza leerte *Quiviscumque*. No sé nada de poesía, sólo la leo e intento disfrutarla; pero ya decía yo que no me sonaba eso de  "casa" y "raza" (rasa). Seré ortodoxo, entonces...(espero que no se me vengan encima los hetero).


¿Taza con casa tampoco?


----------



## Peón

miguel89 said:


> ¿Taza con casa tampoco?


Veremos. Lo pongo a consideración de la Junta de la Ortodoxia...
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

_Generales
traidores:
mirad mi casa muerta
mirad mi taza rota..._

No.  No iba así.
Sorry.
Ya vuelvo.
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Pues yo creo que es opinable. Mi criterio es que si suena igual, es consonante. Si pronunciamos exactamente igual al z y la s, no entiendo que se pierda esta característica. También se pueden hacer engendros consonantes:

Un niño se subió a un papayo
y se cayo.

Un niño se comió un anturio
y se murio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Canela Mad said:


> Pues yo creo que es opinable. Mi criterio es que si suena igual, es consonante. Si pronunciamos exactamente igual al z y la s, no entiendo que se pierda esta característica. También se pueden hacer engendros consonantes:
> 
> Un niño se subió a un papayo
> y se cayo.
> 
> Un niño se comió un anturio
> y se murio.



Hombre, tiene mucho sentimiento, que es lo que importa.

Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

Vampiro said:


> _Generales
> traidores:
> mirad mi casa muerta
> mirad mi taza rota..._


Rima interna: le hubiera dado puntos, aún siendo imperfecta . Pero don Pablo era un chapucero y no cayó en ello


----------



## Vampiro

Quiviscumque said:


> Rima interna: le hubiera dado puntos, aún siendo imperfecta . Pero don Pablo era un chapucero y no cayó en ello


Es verdad.
A quién se le ocurre rimar "casa" con "España".  La plusvalía del poema se le fue al guano.
_


----------



## Minnie121728

Pero, y que es eso de "seseo"? Primera vez que lo "veo"...


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Creo que no tiene sentido la discusión sobre si es rima asonante o consonante. En España sería claramente asonante y probablemente en otros paises fuera considerada consonante si "raza" se pronunciase exactamente "rasa". Pero lo único que importa en la poesía es su calidad. Y el ejemplo de pareado que pones es claramente un ripio.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Minnie121728 said:


> Pero, y que es eso de "seseo"? Primera vez que lo "veo"...


= pronunciar la zeta y la ce como ese. Seseo en vez de ceceo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Tiene alguna importancia si la rima es por consonancia o por asonancia? Si además, como bien dice Vampiro, hay mucha gran poesía que prescinde de las convenciones de la métrica, la cosa tiene un valor dudoso.
Sin perjuicio que no menos grande es la poesía de algunos escritores que se atuvieron a esas convenciones y reglas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Tiene alguna importancia si la rima es por consonancia o por asonancia? Si además, como bien dice Vampiro, hay mucha gran poesía que prescinde de las convenciones de la métrica, la cosa tiene un valor dudoso.
> Sin perjuicio que no menos grande es la poesía de algunos escritores que se atuvieron a esas convenciones y reglas.



[...] _comme les bons poetes que la tyrannie  de la rime force á trouver leurs plus grandes beautés._
[...] _como los buenos poetas a quienes la tiranía de la rima obliga a encontrar sus máximas bellezas._
(Proust, Por el camino de Swann, I)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gracias, Quiviscumque, por recordarme -o quizás, recordar- a Mr. Marcel Proust.  Pero no creo que la tiranía de la rima haya contribuido a alcanzar la máxima belleza poética, aunque tampoco creo que haya sido un obstáculo. 
Rima y belleza no tienen una necesaria asociación. Los sonetos de Shakespeare traducidos al español no conservan la rima, pero sí toda su belleza.


----------



## Minnie121728

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> = pronunciar la zeta y la ce como ese. Seseo en vez de ceceo.


  OOOOoookey, ya entiendo...


----------



## flljob

Canela Mad said:


> Pues yo creo que es opinable. Mi criterio es que si suena igual, es consonante. Si pronunciamos exactamente igual al z y la s, no entiendo que se pierda esta característica. También se pueden hacer engendros consonantes:
> 
> Un niño se subió a un papayo
> y se cayo.
> 
> Un niño se comió un anturio
> y se murio.



Esto sería un ejemplo de sístole, ¿o será diástole?

Saludos


----------



## campem

Sanchezpeare said:


> ¿Se puede considerar correcta rima consonante si se emplea el "seseo" como ocurre en Andalucía o en los países hispanohablantes?
> Por ejemplo:
> LA GENTE QUE VIVE EN MI CASA
> ES TODA DE BUENA RAZA (rasa)
> 
> Se agradecen las opiniones fundadas.



Consonante para todos menos para los castellanos. No tiene más ciencia.


----------



## janlu314

La poesía no está nada cerca de la música, porque esta última de donde está muy cerca es de la matemática.

La poesia está muy cerca de la mismísima gloria, casi tocandola.

Que te importa quien te lea, el mismo estremecimiento va ha sentir un andaluz que un turco cuando se la traduzcan.

Un niño se subió a un papayo
 y se cayo.
Un niño se comió un anturio
 y se murio.
¿Genial!


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Gracias, Quiviscumque, por recordarme -o quizás, recordar- a Mr. Marcel Proust. Pero no creo que la tiranía de la rima haya contribuido a alcanzar la máxima belleza poética, aunque tampoco creo que haya sido un obstáculo.
> Rima y belleza no tienen una necesaria asociación. Los sonetos de Shakespeare traducidos al español no conservan la rima, pero sí toda su belleza.


Quizá porque el mejor traductor de Shakespeare fue Pablo Neruda.

_


----------



## Mate

Canela Mad said:


> Copio las dos primeras estrofas de un soneto del poeta Eduardo Carranza, que cultivó formas muy clásicas y puras, para que veas un ejemplo:
> 
> Teresa, en espiral de ligereza,
> y uva, y rosa, y trigo surtidor;
> tu cuerpo es todo el río del amor
> que nunca acaba de pasar. Teresa.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Un saludo,
> CM


Y elevado a las alturas mayores del lirismo místico, un inspiradísimo bardo santiagueño* cantó:

Ayer pasé por tu casa
Y me tiraste con un revólver...

¡No te lo voy a devólver! 

*Santiagueño: natural de la provincia de Santiago del Estero, donde todos son músicos y poetas, y donde no se consigue un electricista ni disfrazado de gaucho.


----------



## Canela Mad

Mate said:


> Y elevado a las alturas mayores del lirismo místico, un inspiradísimo bardo santiagueño* cantó:
> 
> Ayer pasé por tu casa
> Y me tiraste con un revólver...
> 
> ¡No te lo voy a devólver!
> 
> *Santiagueño: natural de la provincia de Santiago del Estero, donde todos son músicos y poetas, y donde no se consigue un electricista ni disfrazado de gaucho.




¿Y cómo llamamos a este elevado tipo de versificación? ¿Rima en la cima? ¿Arrima la rima?
Ese santiagueño sí que era un vate inspirado, entiendo que no haya electricistas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Canela Mad said:


> ¿Y cómo llamamos a este elevado tipo de versificación? ¿Rima en la cima? ¿Arrima la rima?
> Ese santiagueño sí que era un vate inspirado, entiendo que no haya electricistas.



Rima en disonancia. ¿Para qué quiere nadie un electricista cuando se dispone de tan deslumbrante iluminación?


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Rima en disonancia. ¿Para qué quiere nadie un electricista cuando se dispone de tan deslumbrante iluminación?


En Chile, país de poetas, también tenemos cultores de ese género tipo haikú criollo.
Acá adjunto uno que puede servir como ejemplo de rima consonante:

_Ayer pasé por tu casa
Y me tiraste un hueso
¡No se hace eso!_

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

La antología apoética es inagotable:

_Había una hormiga en una flor
de grato olor y claro color.
Más cuando llegó el invierno
¡el viento se la llevó!
_
Y al estilo de las doloras de Campoamor._

Lo recuerdo cual si fuera ahora.
Veinte años tenía, Juana se llamaba.
'Me siento mal, Pepe'
'Pues siéntate mejor'.
Tal como las cuatro era,
tal como las seis murió.
Lo recuerdo cual si fuera ahora. 

_O de Gabriel y Galán._

¡Que bonito está el entierro,
con sus caballitos flacos,
con su cochecito negro,
con su cajita de pino,
con su muertecito dentro!
¡Que bonito está, verdad,
y que mal huele el féretro!

(Que me perdonen don Ramón y don José María)


_


----------



## Lurrezko

En una antología de poesía castellana (Centuria, Visor 1984), el profesor Rico vota a favor de esta cuarteta, leída en un saco de garbanzos de una tienda de ultramarinos en Madrid, circa 1950:

Tengo muy buena cochura.
Comedme con regodeo,
porque soy canela pura.
(También tenemos fideos.)

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

La improvisación, la prisa, incluso eso que llamamos sentimiento, no siempre impide respetar la métrica. Manuel del Palacio, un poeta y periodista célebre en el siglo XIX, garabateó estos octosílabos (de medida y consonancia perfectas) en la orden que le entregó un alguacil poco antes de partir al exilio por mandato judicial. 

Metido en la diligencia
salgo hoy mismo para Francia.
Me cago en la providencia
del juez de primera instancia
del distrito de la Audiencia 

Imagino la cara que pondría el juez.


----------



## Canela Mad

Lurrezko said:


> (...)
> Tengo muy buena cochura.
> Comedme con regodeo,
> porque soy canela pura.
> (...)



¡Lo suscribo!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lurrezko said:


> En una antología de poesía castellana (Centuria, Visor 1984), el profesor Rico vota a favor de esta cuarteta, leída en un saco de garbanzos de una tienda de ultramarinos en Madrid, circa 1950:
> 
> Tengo muy buena cochura.
> Comedme con regodeo,
> porque soy canela pura.
> (También tenemos fideos.)
> 
> Saludos



Que Calíope, Erato, Polimnia,  Terpsícore y Urania lo perdonen y bendigan.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Canela Mad said:


> ¡Lo suscribo!


No vale. Eres parte interesada.


----------



## Peón

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No vale. Eres parte interesada.



¡Claro! Te comprenden las generales de la ley.


----------



## Vampiro

Hay quienes definen el haikú como una creación de la ultraconciencia.
No vamos a entrar en detalles técnicos para no desviarnos del tema del hilo, que es la rima.
Veamos el siguiente haikú, del gran haijin (poeta) Onitsura:

_El ruiseñor__
En lo alto del ciruelo__
Hace su caca_.

(Fuente: http://www.elrincondelhaiku.org/pub_int_haikucam30.php)

¿Qué tipo de rima tiene?
1.- Consonante
2.- Asonante
3.- Disonante
4.- Altisonante
5.- Ninguna de las anteriores

Gracias de antemano por sus opiniones.
_


----------



## romarsan

Dos versiones de la misma poesía:
El día que tú naciste
Nacieron todas las flores
Por eso los japoneses
Inventaron los transistores

Poema sublime, por cierto.

El día que tú naciste
Nacieron todas las flores
Por eso los albañiles
Llevan alpargatas blancas.

Esta versión, de estilo mucho más libre, deja a la imaginación y sensibilidad del poeta la libertad de no sentirse encadenado a la rima.

Os dejo que me estoy emocionando...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueno, yo explicaré en un breve poema mi prolongada ausencia de este foro:

Confieso con harto afán
y sentimiento profundo,
que soy lo más holgazán
que Dios ha puesto en el mundo.

(Enrique García Álvarez)


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueno, yo explicaré en un breve poema mi prolongada ausencia de este foro:
> 
> Confieso con harto afán
> y sentimiento profundo,
> que soy lo más holgazán
> que Dios ha puesto en el mundo.
> 
> (Enrique García Álvarez)



Digan lo que digan, para mi esa rima es consonante.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si nos ponemos así, he aquí un ejemplo de polisonancia (que no de polifonía):

A la mujer de Mas, Blas
la visita por demás
según propios y ajenos.
Para la mujer de Blas,
lo de más es lo de menos.

De la más rigurosa consonancia:

Dijo un joven muy cortés
a un casado despidiendo
"Póngame Usted a los pies
de su esposa Doña Inés.
(yo luego, me iré subiendo).

Y una copla de pie quebrado, bien consonada:

Dejó este mundo de abrojos,
al fin el señor marqués.
El marqués cerró los ojos...
Los tres.

Me planto con siete y medio. 
 **


----------



## JCA-

[/QUOTE]



Vampiro said:


> Hay quienes definen el haikú como una creación de la ultraconciencia.
> No vamos a entrar en detalles técnicos para no desviarnos del tema del hilo, que es la rima.
> Veamos el siguiente haikú, del gran haijin (poeta) Onitsura:
> 
> _El ruiseñor__
> En lo alto del ciruelo__
> Hace su caca_.
> 
> (Fuente: http://www.elrincondelhaiku.org/pub_int_haikucam30.php)
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de rima tiene?
> 1.- Consonante
> 2.- Asonante
> 3.- Disonante
> 4.- Altisonante
> 5.- Ninguna de las anteriores
> 
> Gracias de antemano por sus opiniones.
> _



yo diría que ¡*Rocinante*!

un saludo


----------



## torrebruno

Me habéis provocado demasiado y ya no puedo más. Y es que uno es humano.

_Aquí estamos todos 
para cantarte tu canción
estamos apiñados 
como balas de cañón,
y es que no hay quien pueda 
con esta afición
que aunque último estuviera 
siempre Betis campeón.

Betis, Betis,Betis.
Ahora Betis, ahora, 
no dejes de atacar
ahora Betis, ahora 
porque el gol ya va a llegar.
Betis, Betis, Betis_

Disculparme, me voy a llorar un poco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

yo diría que ¡*Rocinante*!

un saludo[/QUOTE]

Alucinante.

Torrebruno:
*
¡Viva er Beti, manque pierda!*


----------



## JCA-

torrebruno said:


> Me habéis provocado demasiado y ya no puedo más. Y es que uno es humano.
> 
> _Aquí estamos todos
> para cantarte tu canción
> estamos apiñados
> como balas de cañón,
> y es que no hay quien pueda
> con esta afición
> que aunque último estuviera
> siempre Betis campeón.
> 
> Betis, Betis,Betis.
> Ahora Betis, ahora,
> no dejes de atacar
> ahora Betis, ahora
> porque el gol ya va a llegar.
> Betis, Betis, Betis_
> 
> Disculparme, me voy a llorar un poco.



Bueno, os felicito (pues supongo que perteneces al selecto grupo de hinchas del Betis); pero ante la rima de tus cánticos, me das la oportunidad (el "papayazo" en buen dialecto colombiano), para preguntar, en general:

si canción puede rimar con cañón y con campeón
si atacar con llegar; pueda con estuvira; 
por qué no puede la misma canción rimar, por ejemplo con extensión o con comprensión;

y ¿por qué no puede entonces rimar caza, perdón casa, con raza?

o ¿es que estáis *vosotros *a la caza de esta raza?
que es entonces mala raza por decir rasa
y por ende no somos bienvenidos en la vuestra casa
y mientras nosotros no somos bienvenidos por *vosotros 
*si lo son *ustedes* por nosotros 
¡porque digamos como digamos, somos casi de la misma raza!


----------



## Vampiro

A mi me parece imposible que casa rime con raza y mucho menos con caza, a lo más con taza, que son conceptos más relacionados.
Las palabras no son sólo sonidos, hay un significante y un significado.
Asesino no puede rimar con pingüino, el cerebro no reacciona de la misma forma ante los dos términos.
Ya sé, en la RAE se descostillarían de la risa con esta idea.
Pero no menos risa me causan algunas de las burradas que escriben en el diccionario.
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Vampiro said:


> A mi me parece imposible que casa rime con raza y mucho menos con caza, a lo más con taza, que son conceptos más relacionados.
> Las palabras no son sólo sonidos, hay un significante y un significado.
> Asesino no puede rimar con pingüino, el cerebro no reacciona de la misma forma ante los dos términos.
> Ya sé, en la RAE se descostillarían de la risa con esta idea.
> Pero no menos risa me causan algunas de las burradas que escriben en el diccionario.
> _



Con su inocente disfraz de pingüino
se coló en mi propia casa
el infame y oscuro asesino,
no pararé hasta darle caza.


----------



## Vampiro

Canela Mad said:


> Con su inocente disfraz de pingüino
> se coló en mi propia casa
> el infame y oscuro asesino,
> no pararé hasta darle caza.


Canela... ¿eres Batichica?
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Vampiro said:


> Canela... ¿eres Batichica?
> _



Me has bati-descubierto. La bati-poesía me pierde.


----------



## borgonyon

Esta es una versión distinta a la que yo conocía:

Viendo un Dogo Forastero
se alegran los gozquecillos,
y con saltos, con brinquillos,
se le llegan al trasero;
él los desprecia severo
y los registra mohíno,
y viendo que en torbellino
confuso el tropel vocea,
alza la pata y los mea
y prosigue su camino . . .


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, ahora comprendo, este hilo es una suerte de Juegos Florales, el I Certamen de Poesía Forera de WR. Deberíamos establecer un tema común, para mantenernos ontopic. Propongo una Oda al Huevo Frito, en rima consonante, o también asonante y aun libre, siempre que haya mucho sentimiento. Empiezo con octosílabos trocaicos e incluyo una ceta, para dar juego a los seseantes:

¡Arremete con fiereza,
con la miga y la corteza!

Saludos


----------



## swift

Arrellanado en la dehesa
De la yema mahonesa
Sin batidora japonesa
El chaval usa destreza
Con la maña en la cabeza
Bate y bate sin pereza.

Roba un huevo a la duquesa
pide otro a la condesa
De sus dedos ligereza
Rompe uno y salen dos.

Mas la sartén pedirá razón
de ese huevo yerto sin sazón
que estrellado en el tazón
con el ajo y la cebolla
yace en salaz contubernio.

Versos lisandrinos culinarios _in_ De chefs ilustres sin mortero.


----------



## flljob

Tengo entendido que los trocaicos alternan una sílaba acentuada con una no acentuada:

Enúnanócheoscúra...

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, creo recordar que el octosílabo trocaico acentúa la tercera y la séptima. Con el sentimiento que le había puesto.

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

Protesto; hace poco incluí un fragmento de la Balada de asonancias consonantes o de consonancias disonantes o de simples disonancias de León de Greiff y me la cortaron porque dizque existe una regla que impide publicar más de cuatro versos de una misma cita. Pero como veo que sólo a mí me han aplicado la regla y aquí no, insisto en, de todas maneras, publicar un fragmento, pues el poema es un poco largo, pero viene al caso y no me aguanto las ganas:


Para el asombro de las greyes planas
suelo zurcir abstrusas cantilenas.
Para la injuria del coplero ganso
torno mis brumas cada vez más densas
Para el mohín de los leyente docto
marco mis versos de bizarro rictus,
(leyente docto: abléptico pedante)
tizno mis versos de macabros untos.
Para mí... no hago nada, nada, nada,
sino soñar, sólo vivir la vida!
 
...


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, creo recordar que el octosílabo trocaico acentúa la tercera y la séptima. Con el sentimiento que le había puesto.
> 
> Saludos


Agregamos la quinta justa y queda el acorde de séptima completo.

Acá mi aporte en rima un tanto discordante:

_Cascas un huevo y después
de manera muy prudente
lo viertes en la sartén
con aceite bien caliente.
En poco tiempo verás,
si te esperas un poquito,
que has cocinado tú solo
el famoso HUEVO FRITO_

Fuente: Oda al huevo frito

Saludos.
_


----------



## Quiviscumque

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, creo recordar que el octosílabo trocaico acentúa la tercera y la séptima. Con el sentimiento que le había puesto.
> 
> Saludos



La ortodoxia (Navarro Tomás) está contigo, Lurrezko 
La ultraortodoxia (latín, inglés, Bello) mandaría que los acentos fueran en 1ª, 3ª, 5ª y 7ª; pero tampoco hay que pasarse.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, creo recordar que el octosílabo trocaico acentúa la tercera y la séptima. Con el sentimiento que le había puesto.
> 
> Saludos


Creo que te quedas corto. El trocaico tiene siete pies (cada uno de dos o más sílabas o sea un mínimo de catorce sílabas), de ellos unos troqueos y otros espondeos o yambos, a gusto del escribidor. No llega a la complicación del asclepiadeo, con un espondeo, dos coriambos y un pirriquio, con la alternativa de un primer hemistiquio formado por un espondeo y un dáctilo, la cesura y el segundo hemistiquio, con dos dáctilos. 
Últimamente no se ven muchos trocaicos ni asclepiadeos, a mi juicio por la dificultad que implican los pies espondeos.  
Pero puede que se haya devaluado el trocaico y se haya quedado en las ocho sílabas. Esta pasando con un montón de cosas.


----------



## romarsan

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Creo que te quedas corto. El trocaico tiene siete pies (cada uno de dos o más sílabas o sea un mínimo de catorce sílabas), de ellos unos troqueos y otros espondeos o yambos, a gusto del escribidor. No llega a la complicación del asclepiadeo, con un espondeo, dos coriambos y un pirriquio, con la alternativa de un primer hemistiquio formado por un espondeo y un dáctilo, la cesura y el segundo hemistiquio, con dos dáctilos.
> Últimamente no se ven muchos trocaicos ni asclepiadeos, a mi juicio por la dificultad que implican los pies espondeos.
> Pero puede que se haya devaluado el trocaico y se haya quedado en las ocho sílabas. Esta pasando con un montón de cosas.



Y el pié equinovaro ¿como rima?

Chicos, creo que me he perdido...


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Y el pié equinovaro ¿como rima?
> 
> Chicos, creo que me he perdido...


No estás sola, guapa.
Yo me quedé colgao de los trocaicos cuando llegamos a los yambos.
_


----------



## torrebruno

Qué nivel...


----------



## flljob

romarsan said:


> Y el pié equinovaro ¿como rima?
> 
> Chicos, creo que me he perdido...



No es pie equinovaro, es equino varo, y una de sus variantes es pie equino varo aducto supinado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues den rienda suelta a su vis poética, hombre. Esto es un certamen de poesía forera, no de crítica literaria. Libérese del corsé métrico que lo asfixia, don Vampiro.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

flljob said:


> No es pie equinovaro, es equino varo, y una de sus variantes es pie equino varo aducto supinado.



Eso mismo iba a decir yo, y para responder a la pregunta, rima en penco renqueante. El supinado más acentuado que el prono, que es más bien átono.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Pues den rienda suelta a su vis poética, hombre. Esto es un certamen de poesía forera, no de crítica literaria. Libérese del corsé métrico que lo asfixia, don Vampiro.
> 
> Saludos


Me quedé encorsetado en la métrica del haikú: cinco sílabas, luego siete, y cinco en el final.
De la rima le digo lo que pienso en este de mi propia autoría:

_Que rime o no__
Me tiene sin cuidado__
Si puede volar_ 
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero ese haiku tiene seis en el último verso. No respeta ud. ni la métrica nipona, qué iconoclasia.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Estos catalanes...
A que me separó la "e" de "pue".
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, muy bonito, me llama separatista. Volar es palabra aguda, con lo que se suma una sílaba.


----------



## janlu314

Me habéis hecho pasar un buen rato, gracias a todos
...
He subido a las colinas y luego vuelto a casa.
Se van yendo los hombres que imitan a sus dioses
hermanos consanguíneos míos, son de mi raza,

"Se van yendo los hombres que imitan a los dioses" que pena.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, muy bonito, me llama separatista. Volar es palabra aguda, con lo que se suma una sílaba.


¿Algo así como volá-ar?
Pero si es un haikú, no una canción de Arjona.
_


----------



## romarsan

flljob said:


> No es pie equinovaro, es equino varo, y una de sus variantes es pie equino varo aducto supinado.



Con razón no me salía la rima.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Entre el blanco clavel
y la rosa roja
su majestad escoja

El problema que puede surgir al declamarse estos versos, para un oyente que sesea, vendría por interpretar un doble calambur mediante el cual el rango de la reina renga le venga de tanto rozar, que en cualquier caso rima con hozar y gozar en perfecta consonancia, con o sin seseo:

Puerco bravo que en el monte hozas
cuando hallas la trufa,
¡tú sí que gozas!

Saludos y buen fin de semana.

MA


----------



## Colchonero

Desde que el huevo se me hinchó derecho
(transposición se llama esta figura)
tanto disminuyó mi donosura,
que paso rara vez del dicho al lecho.

No vale darme ya golpes de pecho;
pues esta menopáusica criatura,
privada de vigor, sólo procura
rendir al mingitorio su provecho. 

Resignación. Consistan mis jolgorios
en disfrutar, porque los haya bien gua-
recido, mis recursos supletorios. 

Ejerceré, mientras su fuerza mengua,
la función que por méritos notorios
me adscribe a la Academia de la Lengua.


De Salvador Novo, poeta mexicano. Soneto muy apropiado para un foro lingüístico. Si alguien se da por aludido, sepa que no es pura coincidencia.


----------



## swift

En varios cantones josefinos y heredianos se oye el siguiente anuncio perifónico proveniente de un vetusto VW mil novecientos qué te importa:

¡Señoras y señores,
llegaron, llegaron
los huevos!
¡Huevo grande, huevo fresco,
a mil el cartón de huevos!
¡Lleve grande, lleve fresco,
lleve su cartón de huevos!

¿Cuenta?


----------



## torrebruno

Qué nivel...


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> Qué nivel...


Y eso que nos hemos estancado en odas y haikús.
Espera a que incursionemos en décimas y sonetos.  Ahi sí que se te va a espondear el trocaico.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Este haiku me gusta cantidad. No tengo ni a menor idea de lo que significa, pero me da lo mismo. Me gusta así.


----------



## Pinairun

Sin percibir que es tarde y tan deshora
absorta hállome un poema creando.
Creedme, juro que lo estoy inventando
y encuentro la tarea agotadora.

Pensándolo llevo más de una hora,
rima tras rima, rima y rimando,
parece que sí, que lo voy logrando.
Pero llega la noche abrumadora.

Y lo intento, vaya que si lo intento.
Se resiste, me rindo, lo abandono,
que no tengo de poeta talento.

Seré indulgente, porque me perdono.
Llegó la noche... acabóse el tormento.
Mi corazón recuperó su tono.

Me disculpo por apedrearos con esto.


----------



## swift

El tuyo está muy metafísico, Pina. Se nota que lo engendraste _ab ovo_.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> El tuyo está muy metafísico, Pina. Se nota que lo engendraste _ab ovo_.



Más bien en una probeta...


----------



## torrebruno

En un puebloooooo
italianoooooooo
al pie de laaaaa montañaaaaaaaaa
vive nuestroamiiiiigo Marcooooooooo
en uuuunahumide moradaaaaaa


----------



## Vampiro

Qué nivel...
_


----------



## Mate

Bueno Amigos, coincidirán conmigo en que ya no hay mucho para agregar a lo originalmente planteado, y que de lo que sea que fuere ya poco recuerdo queda. Vamos a cerrar, entonces, este hilo. 

Gracias a todos por su participación.


----------

